# Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus Liquid



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I currently use a combination of ADA K and Step 2 and Seachem N and P which seems to work well for me in my high tech tank.

While out of the country, I purchased a liter of Tropica TPN+. According to the booklet, it has "all the important nutrients" including N and P. But what really got me to consider trying it out was the recommended dosing of 5 mL per 50 liters* each week!*

Assuming there is CO2 supplementation, the 3 questions I have APC members who use it are:
Do you use it alone as the sole fertilizer for you tank?
Do you dose weekly or daily?
And in relation to #2 have you ever used it as the "vacation" fertilizer?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I use 3ml on macro days with dry P and K. This is in my 5.5g mini-m. HTH


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

i have been using Tropica ferts continuously since 1995. It only requires weekly dosing and for me, that is its most important advantage over the other products. It also lists the concentrations, so you know exactly what it provides (traces and K).
TPN was previously Tropical Master Grow. It has a VERY stable chelator that allows the iron to stay in solution a long time. I dont believe its Potasium (K+) levels are sufficient so i still supplement. I also use 4:1 KNO3 + KH2PO4 and that provides more than enough K. When i am in the mood, and when i am adding smaller midweek doses of NKP, i will also add some extra TMG. I dose 25ml per 500L weekly which is 1/2 the label amounts. Claus told me year ago that the label is intended for hard water typical of Europe. I have very soft water. He also said, if my plants need more, I should add more. 

BTW, GH and nutrients in the water we use for water changes seem to be lacking from many APC discussions. 
--Neil


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks nfrank! At 2.5 to 5 ml per 50L/week for my 60-P, a liter of TPN+ plus should last years! Looks like a got a good deal!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I have use this product way back and is very effective. Too bad the cost here went up.


----------

